# USB Write Protected



## RaduGe (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello. A few days ago, my USB memory stick suddenly became write protected and i haven't been able to use it at all since.
It's a Kingston Datatraveler G4 16GB stick. It doesn't appear to have a lock button.
I have tried absolutely everything : modifying the StorageDevicePolicies registry, using the Diskpart method, trying something using safe mode, basically everything i've found on Google and nothing helps.
If you have any solutions, i'd be glad to hear them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Attempt to add a file to, or delete a file from, the drive. If an error message appears informing you that the drive is write-protected click "Start." Type "regedit" into the search box. Hit "Enter" to open Registry Editor.


 Expand the "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE," "SYSTEM," "CurrentControlSet" and "Control" keys.


 Click "StorageDevicePolicies." Double-click "WriteProtect" from the right pane. Change the "Value Data" field to "0."


 Click "OK" to modify the DWORD value. Remove the USB drive from the computer. Wait five seconds, then reinsert the drive into the USB por


----------



## RaduGe (Mar 5, 2014)

First of all, i tried doing that and it doesn't work.
Moreover, i cannot open it at all. Can't view what i had stored on the stick and can't modify anything either.


Also, i didn't actually have that StorageDevicePolicies folder. After following some advice i found on Google, I created it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

USB Flash drives are notoriously volatile and known to fail. You should never use them for data storage, only use them for transferring files from one computer to another. 
If trying the suggestions in post #2 didn't work for you, then the drive has failed and needs to be replaced.


----------



## RaduGe (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I didn't store important data on it, i used it exactly for file transfer. I was just hoping that a solution was out there before replacing the drive.


----------

